# 2002 Montana Keystone value



## camo1093 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a friend that is selling their 5th wheel 2002 Montana Keystone. Its 28ft and has 2 slide outs. I'm new to the camper area and was wondering if anyone could tell me what is a fair price on this?

Thanks ahead of time for the help!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

You can use NADA guides below. Also, browse RV trader for the same model and look at those prices. You can also call PPL and they will give you a rough estimate to start with.

http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs


----------

